# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Aion500 Industrial 3D printer almost for free before 15th Jan'16

## abhisek

​2015-12-27.jpg

3D printing now becomes easy with Aion500.Get special discounts this Christmas.
Hurry up! Avail this offer before 15th Jan'16.
Just call +91-9167943604 or drop a line on sales@divbyz.com to know more about the offer.

----------


## curious aardvark

what offer ? 
no price is mentioned - can't have an offer without an offer price :-)

----------


## abhisek

Hey,

Thank you for your interest.
We wanted this offer to be a secret for our prospects. 

It will be great if you can share your contact details with us else you can directly contact us at - 
Phone: +91-9167943604
Email: sales@divbyz.com

----------

